# help me pick out some fish



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey, I'm going to be picking up some fish this weekend. I've got a well established 29 gallon tank. 7 neon tetras, 6 rasboras, and a cory. I just lost a betta and i'm giving my lfs the 4 guppies and 2 babies ive got. I'd like a centerpiece fish (not a betta) and a non schooling fish. Any suggestions?


----------



## $hiny Fish d00d (Jan 22, 2005)

You could probably buy a small angelfish but it would outgrow your tank fairly fast, you could also try a gourmi or 2, i have 2 in my 40g and they are cool colourful fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

paradise fish (gourami), or other gourami's would be nice.


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats what i'm thinking. My lfs has a good supply of fish. we will see what they have. I kinda want somethign a bit rare. i like to get fsht that are different. its fun to figure out how to take care o0f them.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I know you said a non schooling fish, but more corys would be a good idea, they will be much more active than just one sole cory. and should be kept in groups of 4ish.


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

Pearl gourami would be a nice centerpiece. Good size, but not too big and beautiful markings.

A pair of Rams or Apistogramma would look sharp too and they'd get along fine with the fish you listed.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

more cories!!! and a pair of ram (they generally stay smaller and are less aggressive than other chiclids)


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

Cory's don't eat algae very much do they? I might pick up a pair of them this weekend as well as maybe a couple rams or gourami's. Thanks for everyone's suggestions. Nothing really rare but thanks anyway.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Platys,Mollys,Ram,Clown loach,Khuli loach.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Cories dont eat algae but they do a wonderful job cleaning up the bottom of the tank!


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, that's why I got the one I have now. I used to have another bottom feeder for eating the algae but I haven't had one for a several months now (he got old, I had him for about 2 years) and my algae is starting to grow on the walls of the tank again. I need something to take care of that too.


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Definitely more cories of the same species.
Rams are quite ordinary so if you want something different maybe some interesting and apistogramma species, a pair would do? There are many kinds and they are interesting indeed. Some are more rare than others.

There are plenty of beautiful plecos. Some are like true jewels.


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

I ended up picking up 2 royal ruby gouramis (i think they are royal ruby, something like that anyway). They have read bodies and the top fin is a bright blue (almost like a neon tetra's stripe but a bit dimmer). I got another albino cory and another catfish to eat the algae that has been growing on my tank walls.


----------

